# FREE loveland 4 pak



## mthurman (Jan 19, 2004)

Season ends this weekend up there and I have a 4 pack I didn't get around to using. Can be picked up in central denver for free. If you want to give a few bucks to AW or a good cause for karma reasons, please do. Just want someone to have some fun with them so they don't go in the can.

Send me a buzz message with your phone and I will call you.

Mike Thurman


----------

